# sr20det bluebird project for sale with car



## kd200sx (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi im selling my sr20det bluebird complete swap. i spent over 3,000 on all these parts and i dnt have anyone to install the motor for me until next month so im goin to just buy a new car after i sell my motor and everything. 
this package comes with the complete sr20det motor, sr20de transmission lsd, stage 2 jgy clutch brand new, motor mounts, t25 turbo already on motor, sr20de axels, 300zx maf, sr20det programmed ecu, 1900 obo for everything. i have a perfect condition 1995 200sx se also with a ga16de motor in it (Seized). if you want this vehicle too for the swap i can sell it with everything else mentioned for 3100 (obo). excelent deal. i live in orlando florida if interested call me at 407 267 0337 or email me at [email protected]). i have more pictures too. if needed. 



200sx


----------

